# TERRIBLE DIET NEED HELP



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Right here goes lol

this is wat i ate today

i kno you guys r gona rip it to shreds

First meal- Baked beans,3 slices of wholemeal bread and 4 sausage 1scoop whey

Second meal-Jaket potato-Breadcrumbed chiken fillet 120g

third meal-100g cod fillet potato waffles 2 rashers of bacon wyf fat cut off

fouth meals- 100g white rice 100g chiken 200ml milk

fifth meal- 1 scoop whey plus handful strawberries

sixth- 100g pasta baked beans

i know thats ****

can any one help?

please


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Add more sausages to meal six, don't cut the fat off the bacon.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

mate - have a read of the board for nutrition info.

I trust you are new to training and that even you would realise that whilst there are good points to your diet there is also some bad ones.

Firstly look to eat clean. Ditch the sausages and waffles for chicken, turkey, tuna and wholemeal breads, pasta, rice etc.

good luck


----------



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

i know you lot dnt agree wyf this bt iv just read the nutritional value on a microwave curry tht i found in my freezer..and it says protein- 26.5g carbs-72.3g and fat-9g

iv been told to eat around 30g protein 60 carbs and 10 fat at each meal so y cnt i eat tht as a meal?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mate microwave meals are ****, the nutritional value is only an estimate and the chicken used is not the best quality, you say 9g of fat... how many grams of that is saturated fat, you want to get your fats from fish oils, olive oil, nuts etc


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

midgey2k7 said:


> i know you lot dnt agree wyf this bt iv just read the nutritional value on a microwave curry tht i found in my freezer..and it says protein- 26.5g carbs-72.3g and fat-9g
> 
> iv been told to eat around 30g protein 60 carbs and 10 fat at each meal so y cnt i eat tht as a meal?


Because the meal is processed and subsequently the quality of the ingredients probably will be of a poor nutritional value.

The carbs will probably contain sugar and the fats will be saturated or hydrogenated.The protein will also be of a lesser quality.Salt content is normally high.

To maximise your efforts and gains the food choices you make should predominantly come from clean unprocessed sources such as complex carbs,lean proteins and healthy fats(efa's).

Do some research as has been suggested and please stop the text talk,it does my nut in


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry gymrat,you type faster than me!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Meal 6???????? Do you chuck a tin of beans over your pasta? I suppose it would make a cheap sauce, seriously though get some better quality carbs in your diet..Pasta, oats, rice, potatoes (Wholemeal, granary, basmati where possible) ditch the microwave meals too......also ditch the text speak, I cnt wrk owt wot yr syin lyk


----------



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

So microwave meals are a complete no..what sort of quantities do i need to consume per meal..in rice pasta chiken to provide adeqate nutrition? sorry about text talk lol


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Take a browse through the nutritional forums, gaining weight and loosing weight forums.

In there youll see lots of topics regarding people with there diets etc.

Find a topic where somebody has similar goals to you, wether it be gain weight, lose weight etc.

Take a look at there diet and post it back here with your goals and let people critique that to suit your needs more specifically.


----------



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

couple more questions

are baked beans ok?

and what is the best way to prepare eggs...scrambled,boild...or what??


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

midgey2k7 said:


> couple more questions
> 
> are baked beans ok?
> 
> and what is the best way to prepare eggs...scrambled,boild...or what??


The Beans are OK but the Sauce will be LOADED with sugar, therefore not so good mate. Their OK for once every few weeks though.

I just blend my eggs and drink them raw.

Otherwise boiled or scrambled will be fine.

TBH, your diet should depend on your goals, your experience and your body type etc.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I must admit I been having beans quiet a lot recently! But they are reduced salt and sugar  still about a million grams of sugar though!


----------



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers beequeth..

iv only been training just over 2 weeks..my main goal is to add bit of muscle..nothing excessive..im around 5.7'' and weight around 114lb

does that help?

oh ye one more thing..whats so bad about sugar content?

thanks..

i love baked beans and they arent bad in protein fibre..ect ect

as im not a serious body builder could i get away with consuming them?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Whats bad about sugar?

Midge,have you done any research yourself? or taken any of the advice given out to you?


----------



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes but being 16 and just starting training i dont know alot of complex BB dieting rules...

like i said im only training for little extra muscle mass not extreme body building..

can i get away with the baked beans or are they complete no no foods aswel?


----------



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

any ideas people?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate, look the guys on here know their stuff and have elped me out alot, i understand what you are saying .

you arnt looking to be a bb lol well dont worry you wont fall into that bracket. and i know you say you only want to put on more mass but their is no only about it. it is not easy to put on lean mass mate if it was every body would do it and we would all look like gods lol.


beequeth*Re: TERRIBLE DIET NEED HELP*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midgey2k7* 

couple more questions

are baked beans ok?

and what is the best way to prepare eggs...scrambled,boild...or what??



The Beans are OK but the Sauce will be LOADED with sugar, therefore not so good mate. Their OK for once every few weeks though.

I just blend my eggs and drink them raw.

Otherwise boiled or scrambled will be fine.

TBH, your diet should depend on your goals, your experience and your body type etc. 

there is your awnser they are ok but dont over do it. clean foods the best was is to go fresh.

eat clean, eat often, work hard. if you are looking to gain a bit mass then that should work.

good luck


----------



## midgey2k7 (Mar 2, 2008)

yer i understand that thanks for all the advice everyone will take on board and try come up with a decent diet


----------

